# How is Samsung 21.5 inch LED - S22B370H Monitor for desktop usage?



## sling-shot (Dec 7, 2012)

Samsung 21.5 inch LED - S22B370H Monitor: Flipkart.com

My 17" CRT is making annoying squealing noises and it looks like it is the time to put the beast to rest.

Would you recommend this Samsung 21.5 inch LED - S22B370H Monitor for my desktop with AMD X2 3600+, 3.5 GB RAM, Radeon HD 4670 graphics?

I am open for good alternates. Availability of local service is important and Samsung has a service centre nearby.


```
General
-----------------
Display 	       21.5 inch LED Display
Backlight 	       W-LED Backlight
Resolution 	       1920 x 1080 pixels
HD 	               Yes
Full HD 	       Yes

Display Features
-------------------
Number of Colors 	       16.7 M Colors
Maximum Refresh Rate       	60 Hz (Analog)
Aspect Ratio               	16:9
Contrast Ratio 	                3000:1, 50000:1 (Dynamic)
Horizontal Viewing Angle 	170° (2D)
Vertical Viewing Angle 	        160° (2D)
Response Time 	                2 ms
Brightness 	                       250 nits (2D)
Pixel Pitch                  	0.248 mm
Color Gamut                	RGB
Horizontal Scanning Frequencies 	30 - 81 kHz (Digital)

Power Features
----------------
Power Requirement 	         AC 100 - 240 V
Power Consumption 	         30 W (Operational), 0.3 W (Standby)

Connectivity
-------------
HDMI 	                      Yes, 1
VGA 	                              Yes, 15 Pin D-sub

Mounting Features
----------------
Stand                        	Tilt
Stand Tilt                      	-1.0° to 20°


Warranty
	3 Years Onsite Warranty
```


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 7, 2012)

That monitor is good. You can go for it.

Also have a look at the Dell ST2220L. It's also a good monitor.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 7, 2012)

The LG IPS236V is also an excellent option.

And just for the sake of curiosity, how old is your computer?  And how do you have 3.5 GB of RAM?  3 x 1 GB and 1 x 512 MB?

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 7, 2012)

While the Samsung is good, take a look at this 

Dell S2240L. Has a high quality IPS panel.

The LG one is not recommended, it is quite bad for gaming and also has quality control issues. My suggestion will be spend a little more and get the Dell monitor.

Of course if you can stretch your budget to 14k, then nothing better than Dell Ultrasharp IPS 2312.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2012)

most important thing you forgot to mention is your budget.for ~10000-11000 you can get dell new S series monitor which is best option at its price.for ~13000 dell ultrasharp U2311 is the best model.both these models are ips panel(except 24" S series model which is AMVA) & dell ultrasharp series is quite famous for its performance.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/166240-1080p-led-monitor-15k.html


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 7, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> While the Samsung is good, take a look at this
> 
> Dell S2240L. Has a high quality IPS panel.
> 
> ...



Shot down!  

So then how about the LG IPS234V?  I looked up reviews on it, and it seems to perform quite well!  It's a very good budget monitor!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have the S22B370H and it was taken after a lot of research, it has 1 HDMI and i VGA port for connecting to your gfx card and it is an excellent monitor. I am also using it with HDMI port and the difference between the Dell ST2220L and this one is the response rate which is less in the Samsung one. Also you can rely upon Samsung with it's brand name and popularity.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks eveyone. Sorry for the delayed response. The house I am living in is getting repainted and everything is unplugged right now. Posting from my Nokia E6 now.

BUDGET:
Awaiting sponsorship. So the exact amount not known. But likely to be okayed if below the psychological 10,000 mark 

RAM & AGE:
I was still a student when I built this about 5 years ago. So it started life with 512MB then added 1GB and last year another 2GB. Could have gone for a 4GB stick last year but DDR2 prices were climbing and did not want to waste the existing 2 sticks considering I was only using 32 bit XP.

SAMSUNG:
I live in a small town and authorised service centres are quite far from here. Samsung luckily has one about 1 hour drive from here. My job also does not permit me to take leave as I wish.
Further Samsung in general seems to have a decent reputation w.r.t. displays.

SS22B370H:
This looks like a best of all thing. Has a reasonable size - 21.5 inch. Is FullHD. Has HDMI option. Response time is given as 2 ms.
I have an old 21 inch CRT television sitting adjacent in the hall. So I could use this to view movies instead of that crap.

Back to questions:
1. Will my rig (full specs in signature below) be able to use the complete FullHD resolution for regular desktop use? Does Windows XP even support this kind of resolution? Or will I be forced to run an upscaled lower resolution? Is the HD4670 capable of handling this resolution?
2. I am concerned about power usage. I hope this will eat less power than my old 17" CRT monitor.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2012)

samsung/LG are known for their TVs but when it comes to monitors Dell,Asus & even benq rules.only advice i will give is always personally check out monitor playing some of your video clips with your adjusted settings(showrooms usually set brightness/contrast/sharpness at full/100).

4670 is enough for full HD but for full HD videos you may have to use a video player which has DXVA capability(ability to use graphics card to play video thus reducing cpu load) like mpc-hc,pot player etc.btw unless xp is must for you i suggest upgrading to win 7 because your system is more than enough to run it not to mention that video playback performance will improve in many cases because of improved win 7 capabilities which can be used by compatible graphics driver(not possible in case of xp).power consumption of lcd is much lower than crt(17" crt consume ~75 watt while a 21.5" lcd will consume ~30-35 watt).


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

Yup you can use full HD resolution in normal use without problem.

Yeah it'll consume lesser power.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the wonderful help. That decides it and I am going to push for this unit. I will not be able to do a live test as this is not available locally. Even for getting a price quote here I have to wait 2 days. Alternatively there is Flipkart where I already know its cost. Unless the local guy quotes a lesser figure, I am going with Flipkart. As soon as the sponsorship materialises 

Been thinking about Windows 7 for a long time now. But the fact that I am using more and more Linux and laptop these days and only my family uses the desktop for computing made it less of a need.
This video thing may finally push me to it.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 9, 2012)

If you can't go for other brands, then you can get the Samsung monitor. It's decent.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 13, 2012)

Just changed my mind and decided to go with the IPS panel of Dell S2240L.

Ordered from Flipkart.com today at Rs 9515. Should be arriving on or before 17th.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 19, 2012)

Got the DELL S2240L today. Installed. On Windows XP, I have barely installed before rebooting into PCLinuxOS.

Looks good. OK for normal use upto now.

I had tearing with HD video in Linux. After enabling tear free mode in Catalyst Control Centre, it is better but while playing HD video every few seconds the screen just flickers.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 20, 2012)

Seems like a GPU  issue. If you Vsync setting anywhere- turn it ON. And choose a not so heavy theme. Try KM Player


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you. Will look into it.


----------

